# Just some pictures of Rio



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

Checking out his beak buffer




Close up


Veggie time




Hanging out



Peek-A-Boo



Hope you liked them!::budgie:


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

Rio is very handsome. He looks a lot like my Kalani.


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

BirdBrained said:


> Rio is very handsome. He looks a lot like my Kalani.


Thank you! Yes I love sky blues.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice pictures, on the 5th one Rio is almost wearing the bell as a hat!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a cutie!! *


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

I think I saw him in a movie called Rio . He is a cutie.


----------



## RioBlueFrites (Jun 12, 2014)

Budgiekeet said:


> I think I saw him in a movie called Rio . He is a cutie.


Hahaha! I named him Rio and only later noticed it was like the movie to.:budgie:



FaeryBee said:


> *What a cutie!! *


Thanks! :budgie:



aluz said:


> Nice pictures, on the 5th one Rio is almost wearing the bell as a hat!


I never saw it that way! That's funny.:budgie:


----------

